# How to remove the windows vista aero shadows from the windows!?



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey there, i kind of need some help with removing the shadows of the windows. Im not sure if you understand exactly what i mean... but take a look at this picture...









here's the link to the picture if it doesnt show up abowe...:
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/543/picxk8.jpg


Ive been looking on some tutorials and been googling for it but i just cant seem to find it. Im not sure if its even possible to disable/remove the shadow but i would really appreciate it! If it doesnt work to disable it in the "windows vista settings" im pretty sure it can be disabled through going into the registry and disable it... Plz help ray:

Thnx, plz respond. Nike
[you can also reach me though my email at:
[email protected]]


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Najkiie said:


> Hey there, i kind of need some help with removing the shadows of the windows. Im not sure if you understand exactly what i mean... but take a look at this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

owh, sry about that double post! please respond someone!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Najkiie

Open Control Panel > Personalization > Windows Color and Appearance > Open classic appearance properties > click Effects > uncheck Show Shadows


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

it didnt work  any other ideas? plz


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you reboot after changing the settinngs/


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

i just rebooted and it still doesnt work :/


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

okey, any other ideas??


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Start menu > Right click on My Computer > select Properties > click on Advanced System Settings > in the Performance section, click on the Settings button > select Custom > uncheck Enable Desktop Composition.


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks but ive alredy tried it. it works but then it changes the look totally. just look at the "close""minimize""maximize" buttons!? they look like ****. and it also looks abit like windows vista basic


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

ow come on guys! i bet someout out there knows how to do this! its kind of annoying, please resppond anyone!!!

PELASE -Nike


----------



## Pongpyng (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you figure it out yet? It's part of the skin.

try Windows Blind of Stardock :1angel:


----------



## s1kz (Nov 28, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> Open Start menu > Right click on My Computer > select Properties > click on Advanced System Settings > in the Performance section, click on the Settings button > select Custom > uncheck Enable Desktop Composition.


I'm replying to this old thread because this was the first result in google for ["windows 7" remove shadows], yet the answer is not complete.

In that same dialog, there is a checkbox for "Show Shadows under windows". You just have to turn it off.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------

